# Spain/Portugal - Jan/Feb



## slaphead

anyone contemplating a trip to to "snowbird" land after xmas?

we are getting itchy feet and miss the sun already.

we intend driving down through france( biaritz)...into spain then puerto de mazarron ,gibraltar portugal, weather permitting, or the southern route ,
millau, narbonne, through to barca..having had 2 years 'sited ' in spain and now having been back in the uk for a year, it's time to go for it again..


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We are off to Benidorm for the winter in 11 days time. We hope to return to the UK in April.

We do bump into MHF members most years. If you are passing Benidorm give it a try.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


----------



## teemyob

*Staying*



teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> We are off to Benidorm for the winter in 11 days time. We hope to return to the UK in April.
> 
> We do bump into MHF members most years. If you are passing Benidorm give it a try.
> 
> steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


Hello, we are too, only for 2 weeks. Where are you staying?

Trev


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We shall be at El Raco or Villasol. We will not know until we get there. We have used Villasol a couple of times. We like the restaurant at El Raco better.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## chrisgog

We too would like to travel south for sun in jan/feb. Where in europe is it best to go at that time? 
thanks
chris


----------



## teemyob

*Peninsular*



chrisgog said:


> We too would like to travel south for sun in jan/feb. Where in europe is it best to go at that time?
> thanks
> chris


The Peninsular around Moraira / Javea /Denia has a good climate

As does Costa Tropical

TM


----------



## slaphead

Hi steve,been there done that!
Love the'palace' and cheap beer/food though 
Have a good one,


----------



## jud

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> We shall be at El Raco or Villasol. We will not know until we get there. We have used Villasol a couple of times. We like the restaurant at El Raco better.
> 
> steve & ann. ----- teensvan


hi teensvan we do the same every year after christmas but not raco's electric meters we had two bills one for the pitch and one for electric and we only had the t.v and fridge on . the only thing we miss is looking at the tat in the shop windows.jud :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scattycat

Hi, We hope to be leaving our home near Mayenne around mid-Feb. for what we expect to be a 4 week or so trip. Travelling down the west coast of France into Spain and Portugal.


----------



## teensvan

Hi Jud.

I know the electric is a rip off but we love all the tat shops and the surrounding area. 
We take a motorbike with us and we have found you can hire a car from €60-€75 per week so we can visit loads of places.

I cannot stand another winter in the UK. Had to stay in the UK last year due to a hand opp that stopped me driving for 6 months.

Enjoy wherever you go.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Slaphead

Ditto the itchy feet and we just got back 5 Sept! We are due to leave 17 Dec but I am really hoping we can leave sometime in Nov, especially looking at the weather forecasts. We have fought the snow on the journey south the last two Decembers and are not looking forward to a third time. We saw the geese fly overhead last night (we are presently in Southport) - there were hundreds - and we thought, yes, they have it just right, October is the time. However, medical reasons are keeping us here for the time being but I have my fingers tightly crossed.......

To get back to the point... we will be heading to Barcelona for Christmas plus a few weeks and then south to somewhere, probably ending up at Denia for the MHF meet in April. We have no plans for inbetween Barcelona and Denia but always happy to meet up and socialise wherever, whenever.

Check my avatar for the reason I am going to Barcelona! Granddaughter Chloe.

Enjoy your travels.

Sal


----------



## sooty10

Hi

We are also looking forward to our next drive down to the south of Spain and meeting up with old friends. (must remember the Oswaldtwistle carrier bag for Don) lol
With family expecting us to stay around 'till after the festive season and also to get the motorhome out of the garage after a big gearbox job.Then next week getting the fridge fixed. I think it will be in the New Year before we leave. We will be heading to Andalucia first and may visit Portugal, before heading to Denia and Calpe for Ken's meet. Probably call in at Gib for some duty free.
When we get down there we will keep an eye on this site and if any of you are in the area will search you out and have a chat and who knows maybe a drink.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## jud

teensvan said:


> Hi Jud.
> 
> I know the electric is a rip off but we love all the tat shops and the surrounding area.
> We take a motorbike with us and we have found you can hire a car from €60-€75 per week so we can visit loads of places.
> 
> I cannot stand another winter in the UK. Had to stay in the UK last year due to a hand opp that stopped me driving for 6 months.
> 
> Enjoy wherever you go.
> 
> steve & ann. ----- teensvan


hi teensvan . we are trying el-pino this time .jud


----------



## tony5677

Hi
we are travelling over on the tunnel on 8th Jan for about 8 weeks. 
Driving through france and into spain, somewhere around Vallencia, we thinks?.

tony


----------

